# FI-Schutzschalter  löst trotz ausgeschalteter Sicherung aus.



## FF7750 (4 Januar 2013)

Habe ein neues Haus gekauft. Beim Kürzen eines 220V-Kabels (für Lampe) mit einem Seitenschneider - gleichzeitiges Durchschneiden aller 3 Adern - hat der FI-Schutzschalter ausgelöst trotz ausgeschalteter Sicherung für den Raum. Was kann die Ursache hierfür sein (ggf. fehlerhafter Potentialausgleich)?


----------



## sps-concept (4 Januar 2013)

*Fi*

Schuld ist ein funktionierender FI-Schalter. Das ist normal so, weil Ströme anderer Stromkreise über den PE am FI vorbei geflossen sind.

André


----------



## Hr_Rossi (4 Januar 2013)

Dürfte an dem 30mA FI liegen, beim Durchschneiden der Leitung, gab es eine Verbindung zwischen Null und Erde, das reicht dem FI zum auslösen.


----------



## FF7750 (4 Januar 2013)

Ok & Danke! Dann eine praktische Frage: Wie kürze ich dann Kabel, ohne dass der FI-Schalter auslöst?


----------



## Hr_Rossi (4 Januar 2013)

Wenn man keine Ahnug hat am besten garnicht....
Freischalten
Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern
Spannungsfreiheit feststellen
*vde*

Und dann die Leiter einzelnd trennen.


----------



## FF7750 (4 Januar 2013)

Leiter einzeln trennen war mir in der Tat nicht klar ...taucht ja so detailliert auch nicht in den Sicherheitsregeln auf :wink:


----------



## Rudi (5 Januar 2013)

Was ist denn so schlimm wenn der FI-Schalter mal auslöst. Oder hängt alles an einem FI-Schalter ??


----------



## FF7750 (6 Januar 2013)

Das gesamte Haus hängt an einem FI-Schalter, so dass beim Auslösen dann erst einmal das gesamte Haus ohne Strom ist ...


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2013)

Nur 1 FI-Schalter, das ist schon traurig.


----------



## FF7750 (6 Januar 2013)

Ja, mir kommen auch immer wieder die Tränen, wenn ich nur daran denke. 
Aber in der Tat unpraktisch.


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2013)

Ist aber sicher noch mit relativ geringem Aufwand zu beheben.


----------



## Nordischerjung (6 Januar 2013)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nur 1 FI-Schalter, das ist schon traurig.



Nicht nur traurig, sondern laut VDE auch nicht erlaubt


----------



## FF7750 (6 Januar 2013)

Das Bad verfügt natürlich auch noch über einen separaten FI-Schalter. Ist das dann VDE-konform?


----------



## M_o_t (8 Januar 2013)

Die VDE sagt nur was zur Sicherheit von Menschen und evtl Sachen, aber nicht unbedingt zur Betriebssicherheit.
Soll heißen bei einem Haus das komplett freigeschalten ist (FI ausgelöst) ist keine Gefahr von der Elektrik zu erwarten.
Der FI im Bad ist inzwischen schon ziemlich lange Norm (vermutlich so um '80). Für alle anderen Räume wurde der FI für Steckdosen erst vor ca. 2 Jahren zur Norm. Und hier gilt immer Nachrüsten ist nicht notwendig wenn keine Änderungen an der elektrischen Anlage vorgenommen werden.


----------



## dentech (9 Januar 2013)

Anmerkung:

In den meisten TAB steht sowas wie, durch einen Fehler dürfen nicht alle Stromkreise abgeschaltet werden, d.h. es müssen minimum immer 2 FI's (RCD) sein.


----------

